# k-1500 Guys



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey K-1500 Guys. How hard is it to get a 1500 up and down stairs. i called to order a k-60 and my supply house guy recommended a 1500 for a few dollars more. i know he is trying to up sell me but i also know it is a nice machine as well. My whole concern is the getting in and out of basements with one guy.
Thanks again.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I use my Dreel way more than my K-60


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr Plumber said:


> Hey K-1500 Guys. How hard is it to get a 1500 up and down stairs. i called to order a k-60 and my supply house guy recommended a 1500 for a few dollars more. i know he is trying to up sell me but i also know it is a nice machine as well. My whole concern is the getting in and out of basements with one guy.
> Thanks again.


Almost every time I use mine it's in a basement very doable but it used to really suck at first but I have gotten so used to it it really isn't a problem.

I have no experience with a k-60 so i can't help there.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

1500, easy up,easy down.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's like a 2 wheel dolly with a heavy bucket on it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> It's like a 2 wheel dolly with a heavy bucket on it.


Best description ever.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It sucks to unwind and reel up the cable. With 2 guys our average is 2 hours per rod at 110' doing 3 passes 3"4"6" from inside. One guy 2:45 plus cleanup and I'm pretty much spent. So there's that. Yea you can do it-no I don't want to. 
I miss the spartan 2001 I had. I retrofitted a general sewermatic motor and that thing had balls of Titanium. The drum came off and was easy to carry in separate from the frame. Wish I never sold it-but it cost me in cables trying to do a 6" cutter all the time every time.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

fixitright said:


> I use my Dreel way more than my K-60


Hey guys all you that are happy with the Dreel set up you are just showing home owners how to clear their main lines them selves !

they are calling here and other suppliers of drain equipment to buy that set up :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Hey guys all you that are happy with the Dreel set up you are just showing home owners how to clear their main lines them selves !
> 
> they are calling here and other suppliers of drain equipment to buy that set up :whistling2:


Considering the cables are 110-ish per 15ft, plus cutters, I doubt it'll put me out of business anytime soon.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Not to mention, the rental department at home depot has the speedrooter rental for about 60 bucks.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> Hey guys all you that are happy with the Dreel set up you are just showing home owners how to clear their main lines them selves !
> 
> they are calling here and other suppliers of drain equipment to buy that set up :whistling2:



You're being silly now Jerry. They're out buying all the old drum machines we are tired of lugging up and down stairways.

Sold all mine to homeowners.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Hey guys all you that are happy with the Dreel set up you are just showing home owners how to clear their main lines them selves ! they are calling here and other suppliers of drain equipment to buy that set up :whistling2:


With all due respect Jerry, and I do respect you....

This is no different than HO's buying materials at the Box or on the internet. Materials and equipment are just commodities. They are not special, unique, or hard to find. It is only our expertise that has real value to a savvy consumer. 

It is not now (nor has it ever been) about the tools and widgets that only privileged and special Plumbers have access to. The only thing that really matters is our knowledge of them and how to install, service, and use them.

Placing special value to tools and materials that we have fooled ourselves into thinking Joe Homeowner can't get, is the ultimate in sand heading.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Hey guys all you that are happy with the Dreel set up you are just showing home owners how to clear their main lines them selves !
> 
> 
> 
> they are calling here and other suppliers of drain equipment to buy that set up :whistling2:



Lol. Let 'em try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Jerry, do you guys even sell sectional cable? You should start telling them it would be just as expensive and much safer to have their sewer replaced. 
200' of cable=$2400 ish
Right angle drill=&450 ish
Adapter+a few cutters, and seperator key=maybe $300
Er visit= $700 ish+ a few fingers
Hire professional to finish the job200-500 depending on market and various other factors
So around 4050-4400 and a few fingers
New sewer=3600-5000(usually at least around here) and they get to keep all of their digits.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm leaning towards getting a k1500 hoping it can open any outside sewer main I come across that's full of water. From what I've been reading, this machine sounds like a beast of a clog buster. 

I like my Spartan 300 and majority of the time I can open any 3" to 6" line I come across but there's been a hand full of times when I've gone in with my Spartan 300 to drain the water so I can jet it but couldn't get through the roots and after digging it up I'm looking at it like, "I couldn't get through that?" 

I've never used a sectional, seems like a lot of work and excess time and I'd prefer a drum machine since I'm familiar with them but will the Spartan 1065 or Gorlitz Go 68 HD do what the k1500 can do?
I want to know without a doubt that if I can't drop the water with this machine then it needs to be dug up.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I've never used a sectional, seems like a lot of work and excess time and I'd prefer a drum machine since I'm familiar with them but will the Spartan 1065 or Gorlitz Go 68 HD do what the k1500 can do?


Pretty much yes. I use the Gorlitz as my everyday rodder, but wouldn't be without a K60. I can live without the 1500. Just my preference. It really depends on what you're up for.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I'm leaning towards getting a k1500 hoping it can open any outside sewer main I come across that's full of water. From what I've been reading, this machine sounds like a beast of a clog buster.
> 
> I like my Spartan 300 and majority of the time I can open any 3" to 6" line I come across but there's been a hand full of times when I've gone in with my Spartan 300 to drain the water so I can jet it but couldn't get through the roots and after digging it up I'm looking at it like, "I couldn't get through that?"
> 
> ...


I would suggest first to look at your nozzle selection. I use a jet axe to open lines and this has been great for me. What nozzles do you have to open a plugged sewer?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> I'm leaning towards getting a k1500 hoping it can open any outside sewer main I come across that's full of water. From what I've been reading, this machine sounds like a beast of a clog buster.
> 
> I like my Spartan 300 and majority of the time I can open any 3" to 6" line I come across but there's been a hand full of times when I've gone in with my Spartan 300 to drain the water so I can jet it but couldn't get through the roots and after digging it up I'm looking at it like, "I couldn't get through that?"
> 
> ...


I'm probably just picky but the 1065 is overpriced junk with the crappy 4/10 hp break motor IMO. If you have all outdoor cleanouts open reels have the advantage of letting you see how much cable you have in the reel and they air out. I would think the big sled would be the way to go.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have this one below which I hoped would blow through it, the wart hog which is great once the water is gone, my micro cutter from NuFlow and the basic set all the jetters come with but they've yet to have any effect when the line is holding a lot of water. 
I also have the forward rotor but I can't always get that to the clog without taping it to the pushrods.











The chisel nozzle beats up blockages with sharp, hardened edges and multiple forward jets. A maximum thrust angle on the rear jets give it hard pulling and hammering power. Use it to open clogged lines quickly and pound away at hardened debris


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> I'm probably just picky but the 1065 is overpriced junk with the crappy 4/10 hp break motor IMO. If you have all outdoor cleanouts open reels have the advantage of letting you see how much cable you have in the reel and they air out. I would think the big sled would be the way to go.



I totally agree with you. It's sad though, the 1065 was an unstoppable beast at one time. Great job by Spartan, outsourcing essential components and making a less reliable machine. At least they lowered the price to reflect the lower quality of product. Oh wait a minute, they didn't did they? Fortunately I have found a solution. It's called the DM175. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I'm leaning towards getting a k1500 hoping it can open any outside sewer main I come across that's full of water. From what I've been reading, this machine sounds like a beast of a clog buster.
> 
> I like my Spartan 300 and majority of the time I can open any 3" to 6" line I come across but there's been a hand full of times when I've gone in with my Spartan 300 to drain the water so I can jet it but couldn't get through the roots and after digging it up I'm looking at it like, "I couldn't get through that?"
> 
> ...


I've got a spartan 2001 (older unit) with 11/16" cable. It is s beast and will rip through heavy roots. The newer ones I don't know about with the outsourced motor. Hell! I don't even know if my motor is the crappy one or not, but the thing is s beast...with all that said...I still my k60 over it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I have this one below which I hoped would blow through it, the wart hog which is great once the water is gone, my micro cutter from NuFlow and the basic set all the jetters come with but they've yet to have any effect when the line is holding a lot of water.
> I also have the forward rotor but I can't always get that to the clog without taping it to the pushrods.


I'd still suggest trying the jet axe first. It has one orifice going forward and 6r. The shape allows it to go into a blockage very easily. The front orifice is mostly for keeping the tip clean. I get 3000 psi with my the way it's drilled so I think it's drilled at a 6.5.....so yours of 4008 should be able to do this one easily. Even at 3000 psi, it has open every blockage so far no problem. 

It is tapped for bpt so you'll need to run a npt tap in it.....super easy to do. Mine came direct from Jetter's Edge but I think Jetter's Northwest sells them now.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else use the dm175? Duracable is Roto Rooter and is their 9200 model in a different color.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead with an aluminum gearbox mainline POS. The 1500 is overkill. If there's too much roots sometimes you gotta pull it out and clean off the head. Sometimes you just run reverse and they come off. I've never had one I couldn't open that wasn't broken. A 3" cutter sails through anything. Now I got stuck a few times with that no core cable. See it's springy. That inner core transfers all the torque to the roots. When your on the clog it slows down a little than BINGO!


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

Only used a k1500 a locally customer has. It's a power house, but i can only see using it on bigger/tough jobs. Would rather have one than the k7500 though (hate lugging that thing around). 

On that note, I Been loving my k60.... 

With the 165 ft of 7/8 cable for mains and a cage full of 5/8 cable.... I haven't needed my other machines.... Yet (besides the k45af). 

The k60 is a good middle of the road machine that can do a lot of the work that comes in here... It isn't always the ideal machine, but it has got the job done, every time... so far.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Compared to Spartan seems that the k60 sectional is equivalent of the 300 drum and k1500 is equivalent of 1065


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay - I gotta say - 

You guys who have pretty much all outside cleanouts have it SOOOO much easier than us "drag it down to the freaking basement every time" guys.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tounces said:


> Okay - I gotta say -
> 
> You guys who have pretty much all outside cleanouts have it SOOOO much easier than us "drag it down to the freaking basement every time" guys.



Had a customer call two years ago with an outside cleanout on a 200' line.
It was -20 with a -40 wind chill. I told him I was busy.

Basements are warm in the winter and cool in the summer.
The stairs are just no fun. (I charge by the hour)


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay clearly it doesn't apply if you live in freaking Alaska


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

One time we set up this picnic shelter to rod from outside when it was raining and this lady's basement was too flooded out to Rod from inside.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

> You guys who have pretty much all outside cleanouts have it SOOOO much easier than us "drag it down to the freaking basement every time" guys.


Most of my drain cleaning was done in FL, you either had a cleanout out side or you went up on a one story roof. If you didnt have a clean out it was very easy digging to install one

Up here in NY your dealing with lots of clay and rock and in winter the top couple feet are frozen. 
But what gets me is this.
I walk into a house that was built 100 years ago. I go in the basement and the clean out is overhead or 5-6 foot high coming out of the wall.

REALLY the house is 100 years old and NO plumber ever thought of installing a clean out on the out side so it is easy to get to?, not to mention less cleanup involved???? I got spoiled in FL.....


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, that assumes that any of the home owners wanted to pay for it.

I mean, I dunno about you, but I'm not digging a 3-4 foot hole for free.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Outside clean out should be code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> Outside clean out should be code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree especially in states where they can put in basements. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

99% of the houses around here with basements are really old houses with radiator heat. If they don't have cleanouts or a toilet in the basement, most of them have downspouts tied into the sewer.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Outside clean out should be code. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is here, for 60 years, but they are few and far between.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It was code in Illinois since the beginning-100' from the main tie in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Outside clean out should be code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My neighborhood the houses were built in 1963 and all the clean outs are buried or cemented over because nobody knew they existed. I'm learning where each floor plan has them. I decided to do some investigating at my house and found a 2 1/2" on the side yard.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know how to put 2 photos on same post on iPhone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> I don't know how to put 2 photos on same post on iPhone


Just edit the post and add the second photo


----------

